# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  ~,~ سحرتني في هواك ,, تصميمـ جديد ~,~

## عبير الجنان

السلامـ عليكمـ ,,
كيف الحال ,,
عندي اليومـ تصميمـ بعنوان " سحرتني في هواك " ,,
وطبعاً للأمانه الكلمات مو من عندي ,, 
وهذا هو التصميمـ ,,

وطبعاً معلومات ع السريع ,,
الفلاتـر : صفر ,, الصور : 4 صور ,, الفرش : 1
ومنتـظرة إنتقاداتكمـ ,,

----------


## صمت الجروح

جميل جداً


تسلم ايدكِ خيتو



بانتظار الجديد


صمتـ الجروح ...........

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ماشاء الله عليك ..

تصميم جداً رائع .

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## سمراء

تصميم في منتهى الروعة
يسلمو عبير الجنان على هالروعة
واتمنى ان تواصل تقدمك في صنع الافضل
دمت بود
تحياتي
سمراء

----------

